# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  10 most popular excel tricks EBook

## EFmanagement

10 most popular excel tricks EBook:

Gaining knowledge about Excel Tips and Tricks can help us improve our excel skills. Implementation of tips and tricks in our day to day life will also help us save our time.

This Excel e-book explains a few tricks, often needed while working on MS Excel. Hope it helps!


    Reduce the File size 	Flash Fill 	Add Zero in Front of Number 	Shortcut to See the Formula Syntax 	Remove the Personal details from a workbook 	Shortcut To Define the Name 	Changes and Calculation in Multiple Sheets at one time 	How to Change Display Direction 	Chart by Using the key F11 	Sorting Does Not Work When Cells are Merged

----------

